# Reed Tailed Boas/ Snakes



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

After I get my dog in December If i go to college out of state I get to get my own apartment with whatever pets I want.
And I only want 1 more, that would be a Red Tailed boa.
Can someone tell me about them?
Enclosure, feeding, heat/humidity ect.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

I wouldn't recommend them for someone who is new to reptiles, which you seem to be considering I think I remember you calling your ball python a boa python. I'm not saying this to be rude, but these snakes get big. Before you even think about it spend a few months on the internet doing research. I say go with a Corn Snake, a lot smaller and more beginner friendly.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

I am new new to snakes not reptiles. My family has kept them for years.

I don't want a corn snake I have a ball Python and like pythons and boas much better.
The Boa python was a typo, I cleared that up a while back.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

So you're new to snakes? Get a Kenyan Sand Boa. They're cute and stay pretty small.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

Hmm, I might look into it.
How big do they get? Are they prone to aggression?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

http://www.anapsid.org/kenyan.html
Is this accurate info?


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

I'm not sure, I didn't read through it all. I don't own a KSB yet, I'm still doing research as well. Females are usually bigger than males, but I don't think many get over 3 feet.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

I have a good long while before I decide anyway.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

Are you specifically looking for a new snake, or just a new reptile?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

A snake, I love snakes.
I love other reptiles to, but snakes are my favorite.
I do not have the space for a larger Lizard either, i feel like they need so much more space.
I have space for a 75G tank but no larger.

I just spent 100$ for a vet trip for my Python cause she would not eat for a long time, but now after a med that treats mites and increases appetite she is eating every feeding no issue. I was so happy.
(this was a few months ago)
She had a lot of gas but was otherwise in perfect health. She is pretty dang small to and she is full grown.


----------



## rtivy (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Can someone tell me about Red Tailed Boas?*

I would reccomend ball-pythons.net for the best reptile information. 

I also own 2 redtails boas and I can tell you agression depends on the snake. One of my snakes is easy going the other doesn't want anything to do with me. I guess its just about how you raise them


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I have not thought about it for a few days, I have been mourning the loss of my bearded dragon. She had an unexpected stroke. She refused crickets, and passed away in the early morning I stayed up all night with her :'(

I have come to a conclusion lizards are out of my comfort zone and I will not be getting another dragon or any lizard for a LONG time until I feel comfortable with them.

Snakes on the other hand I am very comfortable with, in terms of care, handling, and enclosures.
I have discussed it with my SO, and we decided a snake is the best thing for us. 

I looked into the Kenyan Sand Boas, as well as Corn snakes. I am also considering another Ball Python. 

I looked at Carpet Pythons but I don't want one of those, they don't seem good for someone who has not owned a snake of that kind before.
I also decided against the Red Tailed Boa, as awesome as they are I don't think a snake that large is a good option right now.
My Bf who has a lot of snake experience really likes Ringneck snakes, Milk snakes, and Corn snakes.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your beardie. I love corns, I keep two and they have the most adorable personalities.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am really considering one.

They require care similar to the care given to a Ball Python?


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28341

I'm a member there and it's a great forum.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I signed up, whats your username so I can keep a look out for you?

And BTW did another MOD edit my Thread name ???
I am almost 100% positive I put Red Tailed Boa, but now it says Reed  xD


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm ashnruss. I don't post often, but every once in a while I like to show off pics of my babies.


----------

